
The Faces of Divestment:Ron Conway, Leonardo DiCaprio, Al Gore and Snoop Dogg - umitakcn
https://medium.com/@keywonc/the-faces-of-divestment-ron-conway-leonardo-dicaprio-al-gore-and-snoop-dogg-2b14200bd154#.3cn0swpp0
======
zun4239
Since 2014, Snoop has been the voice of Unload Your 401K, a website where you
can you examine your 401(k) plan for gun stocks. <\- didnt know this at all.
Snoop Dogg, Gun Divest and 401k? Pretty interesting combination. Full of fun
facts :)

------
umitakcn
"Last fall, Leo invested in a trash-hauling startup called Rubicon Global. He
had invested in other environmentally focused startups before, including an
electric car maker, and a synthetic diamond startup Diamond Foundry."

This is really interesting.

~~~
keywonc
Anyone has come across the synthetic diamonds? I don't know much about how far
along/well received they are, but Diamond Foundry sounds pretty interesting.

------
shilman
What gets me is the sheer volume of money being divested. $3.4T is no joke!
Even Norway's sovereign wealth fund (the largest in the world)--based on oil
profits--is divesting from coal...

~~~
keywonc
Norway is indeed an intriguing story.

Their sovereign fund is based on the fossil fuel, yet 1) their pension fund is
divesting from fossil fuel 2) the sovereign fund has all kinds of ethical
guidelines.

You can see their exclusion list here. It includes: Weapons, tobacco, human
rights and environmental damage, and corruption.
[http://www.nbim.no/en/responsibility/exclusion-of-
companies/](http://www.nbim.no/en/responsibility/exclusion-of-companies/)

